# Sight Casting Reds is Heating UP! Seadrift, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Here we are coming into the time of year when pods of reds start showing up, after running around yesterday looking at how our bay is holding up and improving, I saw 5 different pods of reds, and several scattered groups lingering in the marsh. Come ride along with me and spend the day sneaking around the marsh and shorelines sight casting these beet red monsters. 

These trips are meant for 1-2 people, so each one can get in on the action from my 6 foot casting tower.

1 person-$400
2 people-$500


----------

